# Method statement



## امجد ايوب (31 مارس 2010)

*(NAME OF THE PROJECT)*



*(AMANA PROJECT/CONTRACT NUMBER)*
















*METHOD STATEMENT*


*ERECTION AND PAINTING OF STEEL STRUCTURE*

















*Table of *******s*​

*1. Revisions Status*
*2. Scope/Objectives*
*3. **References*
*4. **Health and Safety Hazards*
*5. **Responsibilities*
*6. **Procedures /Method to be Employed*
*7. **Manpower Requirements*
*8. **Material Requirements*
*9. **Equipment Requirements*
*10. **Health and Safety Provisions*
*11. **Q.C Approvals and other Documentation*
*12. **Site Safety Engineer’s Approval*




















*1.0 REVISIONS STATUS*



*Revision No.*​

*Date*​ 

*Originator*​


*Reviewed By*​


*Approved By*​


*Description of Submittal*​












































































*2.0 SCOPE, PURPOSE & OBJECTIVE*

The scope of this method statement covers the erection and painting of the steel structure. The purpose of the documentation emanating from this statement is to ensure that quality control objectives are maintained and accurate records are established for all related activities. The objective is to ensure that the construction plan is executed, controlled and documented in compliance with the contract drawings and specifications.

*3.0 **REFERENCES*

· Contract Specifications
· Contract Drawings
· Program of Works
· Material & Drawings Submittal Schedule
· Related Sub-contract Works’ Method Statements

*4.0 **HEALTH AND SAFETY HAZARDS*

Specific safety measures have to be followed as applicable. All safety measures are covered separately in the project safety plan.

*5.0 **RESPONSIBILITIES*
5.1 Project Manager should ensure:

· The erection and painting of the steel structure works activities are carried out according to specifications and drawings.
· Work progress is carried out according to the planned program and all the equipment required to execute the works are available as per the project planning and are in good condition.
· Coordination with the Consultant, Site Engineer, Safety Engineer and Subcontractors for the safe and proper execution of the work.
· Specific attention is paid to all safety measures and quality control in coordination with Safety Engineer and QC Engineer and in line with HSE plan and Quality plan.

5.2 Project Engineer should ensure:
· The erection and painting of the steel structure works are carried out according to the specifications and drawings.
· Provision of all necessary information and distribution of responsibilities to his construction team.
· The work progress is monitored in accordance with the required program and reports the same to the Project Manager


· Coordination with the Safety Engineer to ensure that the works are carried out in a safe working atmosphere.
· Coordination with the QC Engineer for tests to be carried out and initiate for the inspection for the finished works.
· The implementation of any request that might be raised by the Consultant.
· Efficient daily progress has been obtained from all the equipment and manpower engaged in the work and check the same against the daily report received from the Foremen.
· The passage of all the revised information to the Foremen and ensure that it’s being carried out properly.
· Coordination with the surveyor and plan the survey works in advance as per the work sequence.

5.3 QA Engineer should ensure:

· The carrying out of the works as per the specifications and the related quality procedures.
· Inspection of the completed works and requesting for the Consultant’s approval.
· Maintenance of complete inspection and test records for any further reference.

5.4 Safety Engineer should ensure:

· The implementation of all safety measures in accordance with the HSE plan and that the whole work force is aware of its proper implementation.
· The implementation of safety measures is adequate to maintain a safe working environment on the site.
· Inspection of all the site activities and training personnel in accident prevention and its proper reporting to the Project Manager and the Consultant.
· The site is maintained in a clean and tidy manner.

5.5 Forman should ensure:

· The carrying-out the work and the proper distribution of all the available resources in coordination with the Site Engineering on a daily basis.
· Daily reports of the works are achieved and coordinated for the future planning with the site Engineer.
· Incorporate all the QC and Safety requirements as requested by the concerned Engineer.
· Meeting with any type of unforeseen incident or requirement and reporting the same to the Site Engineer immediately.

*6.0 PROCEDURE / METHOD TO BE EMPLOYED:*

6.1 OFF-LOADING AND PHYSICAL INSPECTION OF STEEL STRUCTURE MEMBERS

· The Engineer shall ensure that, before off-loading the supplied structural steel material, the lay-down area is as reflected on the approved site layout drawing. The lay-down area should be level and clear from any obstruction.
· Plane, level and compacted timber pieces of 50mm x 50mm in size shall be placed under the structural steel members.
· All supplied structural steel members shall be off-loaded 5m away from the building limits.
· Purchase Order documentation provided by the structural steel supplier shall be verified and off-loading safety precautions should be observed.
· Material Packing List shall be verified against items being off-loaded.
· Physical Inspection of the steel members shall be carried out to verify Quantity and Quality.
· Cases of Non-Conformance of the supplied structural steel members and accessories shall be reported to Project Engineer.
· A mobile crane and/or a forklift shall be used to off-load the supplied materials.

6.2 STAGGING AND GROUND ASSEMBLY

· Main frame columns shall be marked and moved to their respective locations.
· Main frame rafter pieces shall be laid on the ground along their respective grid line.
· Roof purlins related to each bay shall be laid along their respective rafters.

6.3 PAINTING SEQUENCE

*· **We propose SIGMA painting system subject to approval. However, we can submit any other Supplier (Jotun, Hempel, National) to the satisfaction of the Consultant.*
*· Surface Preparation: All primary steel members will be shot blasted to Swedish SA 21/2 cleaned and painted with one coat - 50 microns DFT of Epoxy primer (Sigma 7412) at Steel Factory.*

*Ø Secondary Surface Preparation at Site*

_o __Degrease the structural member surface with suitable alkali degreaser if necessary._
_o __Clean the surface by the use of fresh water jet._
_o __Roughen the surface with emery paper for better adhesion._


*Ø Painting System at Site*

_o __Apply one under coat of 7682 Sigma Cap Coating EP – Off-white (as per the approval) at 100 microns thickness._

*Ø *_*DFT by Airless spray*_
_o __Roughen the surface with emery paper._
_o __Apply one intermediate coat of 7682 Sigma Cap Coating EP at 75 microns DFT by Airless spray._
_o __Roughen the surface once more with emery paper._
_o __Apply one Finish coat of 7688 Sigma Cap Finish EP at 75 microns DFT by Airless spray._
_o _*NOTE: *_All corners, sharp edges, nuts, bolts and weld seams should be stripe coated by brush application with the same material as the consecutive coat of the system to achieve the specified dry film thickness. Giving more attention to these areas will extend the life of the maintenance system._

6.4 THE ERECTION SEQUENCE

· Before any erection starts, the Engineer shall review erection drawings to determine which bays require permanent bracing.
· Start erection of columns from the braced bay using guy wires and ratchet pullers for stability of frames during erection.
· Install permanent bracing as indicated in erection drawing.
· One set of bolts in the rafter splices are installed and tensioned.
· Raise rafter into position at top of columns.
· Hold rafters in place with hoisting equipment while the required bolts are installed through the column connected splice place, and tightened properly.
· Using above procedure assemble second rafter and place it on top of second set of columns.
· Bolt-up to columns and continue to hold second rafter until both rafters are braced by roof purlins.
· Install permanent bracings between rafters.
· Before proceeding further, a Theodolite shall be used to check if the structure is plumb and square.
· Temporary braces shall be used to align and plumb the columns if further alignment is required.
· Resume erection of columns, rafters and purlins in succeeding bays in the same manner as above.
· Erect the end walls columns after completing the main frames.
· Complete installation of purlins and bracings.
· Make a final check of structural frame for alignment and plumb.
· Check all connections to ensure that all bolts have been installed and that the high strength bolts are tensioned to the correct requirements.


· Touch-up any damaged paint on the main frame prior to sheeting.
· Two ground assembly erection crews and one painting crew will precede the lifting erection crews. The ground assembly crews will align and bolt-up the rafter pieces together and the painting crew will apply final touch up.
· Erection procedure shall be as per this sequence up to completion of building. 
· Two mobile cranes of 30T capacity each shall be engaged in lifting the assembled rafter pieces.

6.5 SHEETING FOR ROOF

· Prepare the roof panels by segregating by lengths shown on roof sheeting plan.
· Place the first sheet (with the given dimension) for the eave overhang.
· Use a string line projected away (by 65mm) from the eave strut to establish the correct distance and line.
· Start at the eave and work up the roof towards the ridge from both sides of the building and both slopes finishing with the ridge panel.
· Provide bead mastic over the panel corrugations along panel end laps.
· Make sure that the panel ribs are kept in a straight line from eave to ridge.
· Install gable trims after completing the roofing.
· Eave gutters shall be spliced using two runs of mastic and pop-rivets. The gutter is then hung by means of gutter straps which are screwed through the roof panel.
· Down spouts connections are cut with aviation snips at locations shown on the roof plan.

6.6 FINAL CHECKING / INSPECTION

Engineer shall ensure after erection of the structural steel members and accessories are checked and inspected as mentioned here below:

· All bracings are in position and tightened.
· All bolts are in place and high strength bolts are tightened properly.
· All damaged paint is touched-upped and made good.
· Check that roof and gutters are clear of debris and ferrous metals.
· Check all roof penetrations for weather tightness.
· Engineer shall Issue Application for Inspection (AFI) for each of the above activities when it completed.

*7.0 MANPOWER REQUIREMENTS:*

· Foremen
· Welders
· Steel Painters
· Helpers
· Driver

*8.0 **MATERIAL REQUIREMENTS:*

· Generator
· Welding Rods
· Cutting Sets with gas cylinder
· Steel Pipes, angles, beams and columns
· Approved Paint

*9.0 **EQUIPMENT REQUIREMENT:*

· Welding Machine 2 Nos.
· Gas Cutting Set 1 No.
· Maniscope 1 No.
· Hand Tools L.S.
· Pick up 3T 1 No


*10.0 HEALTH AND SAFETY PROVISIONS*

· For all the steel work activities, adequate barriers, signboards, advance-warning signs, traffic control and flashlights shall be provided. Warning tape with rope shall be installed all around the steel platform area.


*11.0 Q.C. APPROVAL AND OTHER DOCUMENTARY REQUIREMENTS*

· All the quality control documentation related to the steel works should be approved before commencing the work. And as follows:
Ø QCP for steel works
Ø ITP for steel works
Ø Project Quality Plan
Ø Project HSE plan
Ø Check list sheets for the steel works
Ø All material approvals























*12.0 SITE SAFETY ENGINEER’S APPORVAL*



*Approved *






*Approved *Subject to compliance with the following notes/comments








*Not Approved* - Reasons










Signed: ____________________ Dated: ____________


----------



## eng elbannan (25 ديسمبر 2010)

Thanks Mr Amgad, wish you good luke


----------



## العناني 2007 (6 يناير 2014)

Thanks


----------

